# SIAP: Cover Art for BoA and Thanquol's Doom



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Atleast I think its new cause I haven't seen it, and I usually check BL's site regularly.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

And _Thanquol's Doom_. Witness flying dwarfs...


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Well shit, LotN did post the cover art for BoA. Regardless you can all witness its glory once again!


----------

